# Thoughts on powerstrips?



## pafish (Jun 26, 2012)

Aquarium specific powerstrips? I'd like one with at least some of the outlets on a timer. Are there any that are clearly superior or that I should definitely avoid? Any specific recommendations would be great! 

Thanks!

pafish


----------



## Wacky (Apr 21, 2012)

Great question ..... I need about 6 or 7 of those myself ....... maybe someone will share their wisdom on the powerstrip ...... 

Thanks,
J.D.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

what are they?! 

just googled them....extention leads there called here! i use them for all my tanks, not seen one with a timer but i dont see why you would need one?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just use regular power strips (also good in case there is a power surge!) And also just buy timers and plug those into the strips.


----------



## Wacky (Apr 21, 2012)

Holly .... is that a DIY CO2 set between your tanks?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That it is Wacky. That it is. (I love your shrimp!)


----------



## Chrisfrey007 (Oct 5, 2011)

For those that do not know, timers are used for aquarium lighting mostly. The fish like to be kept on a good schedule. I think it is just one less thing for them to be stressed about. The other main reason for timers is for the lighting. Not only does it save you money on your electric bill but your plants also can get too much light. I forget the biology behind it but I think my plants grow the most at night time. 

I've heard of people using Battery Backup devices in case the power goes out. I am strongly thinking of doing this myself. I have one power strip with programmable timer for daytime and night time plug ins but never use night time lights. 

I strongly recommend NOT wasting your money on them because they are a pain to program. Every time the power goes out I spend 10 minutes reprogramming my timer.

I like the manual dial timer that I got at Walmart the best believe it or not.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i have power stips from lowes, homedept, wal mart same ones at each place on all my tanks, lights, c02 is on one and filters and heater is on a seperate on, plus during storms if you hav a powersurge it helps protect your equipment


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

so glad i never have to deal with power surges or outages!


----------



## Wacky (Apr 21, 2012)

Holly ... how do you like the DIY CO2? I thought about trying it ..... how often do you have to recharge the reactor? Oh, and thanks .... I am loving the shrimp ..... right now I only have Red Cherry and Yellow ..... but my wife and I have fallen in love with these little guys and girls!!!


----------

